# Eco-Complete QUESTION



## oscarsx (Mar 15, 2011)

I know this question has been answered a few times according to google, but most of the answers were form yahoo.answers and some other weird forums. I rather hear it from you experts than listening to random people on random websites.

Now my question is do I have to rinse eco complete before putting it in my tank? I've only dealt with one substrate so far and It's flourite. The bag claimed you didn't have to rinse the substrate, but after filling my tank up It was messy, and very dark. Thanks to that I don't trust bags that say "NO NEED TO RINSE"

I know by rinsing the eco complete you have a chance to destroy the bacteria It comes with according to some people, is that true? 

Will adding eco complete give me any sort of cloudiness effect? thank you guys for your time.


----------



## mgamer20o0 (Mar 8, 2007)

i didnt wash mine the last time i used it. i also dont put much faith with the "bacteria" it comes with. you could always toss some in a cup and see for your self how cloudy it gets.


----------



## sampster5000 (Oct 30, 2010)

Mine clouded my tank for less than a day but I used the clarifier package that came with it. I also ran my filter during the cloud to clear faster. It cleared much faster than my aquasoil. I also rinsed the soil beforehand. I wouldnt worry about rinsing if you have no fish in the tank.


----------



## yogi1974 (Jan 31, 2009)

i didn't wash mine either...


----------



## Jorge_Burrito (Nov 10, 2010)

Works fine with no washing. Mine was crystal clear within an hour of filling, didn't even use the clarifier it comes with.


----------



## jetajockey (Aug 23, 2010)

I really believe the effects of the 'bacteria' in it are negligible, but yeah, I've never rinsed it, and it did cloud one tank, but the flocculant that came with it cleared it up in an hour or so, no prob.


----------



## Tacct (Jul 25, 2010)

Same as the others, it clouds but it cleared up quickly. One thing about eco-complete is it has all different sizes with the smallest stuff clouding up for a bit but eventually settling down under the bigger stuff. (and the clarifier helps with the stuff that's too small to actually settle in water)


----------



## slavecorps (Jul 7, 2009)

There really isn't a NEED to rinse most substrates if you have patience. If you want the water to clear really fast then go ahead and rinse it, and at the same time watch half of your $30 bag of substrate wash away. Try putting the substrate down then place a plate on top of it. When you fill the tank make sure you pour the water onto the plate, that should minimize the amount of particulate matter in the water column.


----------



## ktownhero (Mar 21, 2011)

I put 3 bags in my 29g and i had crystal clear water from the first minute the tank was filled. 

Sent via Android


----------



## bloo (Jan 20, 2010)

I didn't wash it, didn't use the clarifier packets, and had no problems.


----------



## Granny (Feb 23, 2011)

I didn't wash it. I planted immediately (as soon as the tank was half full of water) and it was all clear the next morning. Mine is so old it didn't even come with a clarifier! That must be something new?


----------



## ktownhero (Mar 21, 2011)

Granny said:


> I didn't wash it. I planted immediately (as soon as the tank was half full of water) and it was all clear the next morning. Mine is so old it didn't even come with a clarifier! That must be something new?


You didn't miss out on anything, the best thing to do is just to throw that stuff directly in the garbage anyway. It's a completely unnecessary additive.


----------



## oscarsx (Mar 15, 2011)

wow that's awesome! I'm sure some of you have used flourite before and know exactly what I'm talking about.

I hate rinsing anyway ^^ thanks guys.


----------



## blizowman1 (Jan 16, 2012)

Ok so I'm a little confused I just put 6 bags of Eco complete in my 90g and never saw a packet of clarifier. Are you sure it comes with this stuff


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

No need to worry, as it's not necessary.

And the less stuff you're adding to your tank? The better.



blizowman1 said:


> Ok so I'm a little confused I just put 6 bags of Eco complete in my 90g and never saw a packet of clarifier. Are you sure it comes with this stuff


----------



## blizowman1 (Jan 16, 2012)

Yea but it doesn't mean I dumped the packs out into my tank under the substrate Does it


----------

